# Wanted: Gästepass :)



## Frink (19. Mai 2012)

Da ich die Open-Beta nicht lange nutzen konnte und das Spiel ein wenig austesten möchte, bevor ich es mir (möglicherweise) kaufe, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn mir ein freundliches Forenmitglied einen Gästepass überlassen würde


----------

